# New to shooting, and needing help



## SrsBidnessDBD (Aug 31, 2017)

I am almost brand new to shooting a firearm of any kind, and I am an anomaly in my family. Most of them hate guns, and that's putting it mildly. I was always taught as a kid that guns were bad, and only insecure men (nudge, nudge, wink, wink) would want to have them. Needless to say, that warped my views. Fortunately, a co-worker and friend actually talked to me about shooting and gun ownership in general, and took the time to answer the myriad questions I had on the subject. That said, I still have questions, but more from a logistical standpoint.

First, any recommendations for a good starter gun? Or at least what to look for? I tend to research the hell out of everything to make an informed cboice, but there is so much out there that I don't even know where to start, and I'm honestly getting overwhelmed.

Second, I have a long neck and big head... Okay, I'll wait until the laughing subsides . Where this becomes a problem for me is when I am trying to line up the sights on a rifle (first time shooting was with a .22 and .30-06). I had a tough time even getting close to being able to use the sights or scope from a standing position without turning my head almost sideways or positioning the stock above my shoulder, both of which are recipes for disaster. I didn't pull the trigger in either situation, needless to say. I ended up shooting from a prone position. Is there anything I can do so that I can shoot a rifle from a standing position without serious contortions, or am I just out of luck there?

Any advice or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

I assume that you are primarily interested in rifle shooting. The length of your neck and size of your head don't enter into handgun shooting too much. 

Most optics, whether they be reflex sights, tube red dots, prism scopes or traditional magnified scopes can be mounted on risers to get them up to the height that is comfortable for you. Having a scope mounted very high makes the rifle a little more difficult to zero for shooting at both short and long distances, however, since the sight axis is so much higher than the bore axis, but it works for rifles like the AR-15 or AK-47 so the problem is not insurmountable. The other problem is that with a high mounted optic you will have difficulty getting a good cheek weld on the butt stock.

You might consider starting with a Ruger 10/22 .22LR rifle. They are easy to shoot with very little recoil, and are not nearly as loud as most rifles. They are also relatively inexpensive and wildly popular. There are a ton of aftermarket products available for the Ruger 10/22. The receiver is drilled and tapped for a rail and there are tons of aftermarket rail options available that would allow you to mount most any optic you like. There are also aftermarket replacement stocks available with adjustable cheek risers that might better allow you to customize the rifle for your anatomy.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Welcome to the forum......

Where there is a will there is a way.... Keep at it and you will find what works best for you......

As for handguns, if there is a shooting range that rents firearms in your area I suggest trying out different ones to see what suits you...

Good luck and happy shooting..........


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Cait43 said:


> ...As for handguns, if there is a shooting range that rents firearms in your area I suggest trying out different ones to see what suits you...


This is the best answer, in the matter of pistol shooting.
But I strongly suggest that you start off with a .22 rifle, as has already been suggested by *pblanc*.

But I further suggest that the Ruger 10/22 may not be the best possible choice.
The 10/22 is not particularly accurate, and you will need all the help you can get.

A bolt action .22 rimfire rifle, perhaps from Savage, with a good-quality (low-magnification) telescopic sight mounted to properly meet your eye, and with a stiff foam-rubber pad taped to its buttstock to place your head in the right position, will be very useful to you.
A used ("previously owned") rifle might come with a scope already attached, and will most likely be the most economical choice for the beginning shooter.

You will best be served by bringing an experienced shooter along with you, when you buy your first gun. Ideally, the person who accompanies you should be the person who is going to teach you to shoot. And I suggest that this person should not be a friend, but rather a professional shooting teacher.
An experienced teacher will be able to guide both your purchase and in accomplishing the modifications to the rifle that you may require, to suit your anatomy.

Once you have learned the fundamentals of good shooting, which is much easier to do with a rifle than with a pistol, you can then apply those fundamentals to using a pistol.
Accurate, effective pistol shooting is hard to learn. The background and skills that you will achieve from practice with a rifle will make the job much easier.

Those of us who are already good rifle and pistol shots learned to shoot from someone else. Shooting is not a skill that is easily self-taught.
If our parents did not teach us, we had to find a teacher or coach.
You need to do the same.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

First get a good instructor bad habits are easy to learn but hard to break. Second find a range that rents firearms to try out to get a feel of what you want and need in a firearm. The description of yourself I would suggest a full size rifle instead of the carbine size. Best of luck in your quest for what works best for you in the world of shooting.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Firearms are inherently dangerous. You could put an eye out.

Does your mother know you are on this forum and asking questions? :watching:


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

Welcome to the forum. I hope you can work out your problem and enjoy shooting more.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. As mentioned I also think an instructor would be a good idea & might help you work around the ergonomic part. For just practice & fun a .22 rifle can't be beat & they're relatively cheap. Mine's a Marlin 795 I paid about $169 for but there's lots of other decent choices also.


----------



## Skeletonbob (Sep 13, 2017)

Welcome to the forum! My family is the same way but all I can do is show them what a responsible gun owner looks like.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

If your primary focus is how to best get started with rifle shooting, you might consider looking around for an Appleseed event near you. Project Appleseed offers very low cost instruction in basic rifle marksmanship. Although center fire rifles can be used, most participants use .22lr rifles and shoot at 25 yards. The targets get progressively smaller to simulate shooting at longer distances.

Appleseed events do involve timed-fire sequences and for that reason most participants use a semi-automatic rifle, although a bolt action rifle will work. The overwhelming favorites are the Ruger 10/22 and the Marlin 795, both of which have already been mentioned and can be purchased new for under $200. I believe that some events might have loaner .22lr rifles available. The events focus on basic mechanics of positional rifle shooting such as sight alignment, sight picture, trigger control, breath control, use of a sling, etc, and include shooting in standing, sitting, kneeling, and prone positions.

http://appleseedinfo.org/


----------

